# I want your opinion: training for high alt backpacking; use bike or ebike?



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Weird title I am sure. I know some here have deeply compared ebike fitness vs bike fitness. 

Here’s the comparison:

~7 mile bike rides
~25 mile ebike rides

I can do each in about the same time. Legs feel equally as spent after each. But the holistic fitness benefit between each is totally different. I can’t say how, but feels different for the same level of “tired”.

Anyways, I have a high altitude backpacking trip coming and MTB will be my sole method of physical training. So what do YOU think is better training for that, and why? Short bike rides or longer ebike rides? Only those choices. What translates better to backpacking?


----------



## Jayock (9 mo ago)

How high of altitude is the backpacking? And at what altitude are you living/training at?

If there is a big difference in those altitudes, I’d say whichever typically works your lungs hardest when you ride it. You’ll want to really work out the lungs to get the cardio system as efficient as possible to operate at higher altitude. Your leg fitness will not be affected to the same degree.

For me, this would be my MTB, up a long but only moderately steep climb. My eBike just can’t work my lungs the same (unless I turn it off and then pedal up hill with all that extra weight).


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

What do you mean your sole method of training? Are you saying you are training for a backpack trip without taking power hikes with a loaded pack? If so that is crazy.


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Find the longest stairs you can. Do repeats with a weighted pack. And find some day hikes in the mtns if possible. On foot.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you doing any backpacking to train for backpacking? Carrying a heavy pack has demands that pedaling a bike or ebike won't condition you for.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Nat said:


> Are you doing any backpacking to train for backpacking? Carrying a heavy pack has demands that pedaling a bike or ebike won't condition you for.


This! I just recently backed a heavy backpack into a remote spot on the farm this weekend to do some work. I can ride my bike all day, but this works a completely different set of muscles. If you cannot carry a loaded pack to train then I wouldn't do the trip.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Jayock said:


> How high of altitude is the backpacking? And at what altitude are you living/training at?


9k pack, <2.5k cycle


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Whiterabbitt said:


> 9k pack, <2.5k cycle


how heavy of pack? I do a weekly power hike 16 miles with maybe a 1000 feet elevation gain ie from base of 3500 feet to around 4500 feet with a light pack. it is amazing the difference it makes when I do a hike with a heavy pack. Even makes a difference on what footwear I am wearing. if dry I do it in light topos and if wet heavier Keens and there is a definite difference perceived exertion.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

My last backpacking trip was a little over 10 years ago. My pack was 65 lb because I was stupid enough to carry rope, and I was in worse shape than I am now. But I was over 10 years younger. We did 18 miles a day and just kissed 10k feet. This coming trip I will be < 45 lb and will do 10 miles a day. My real question is about fitness because I'm no fitness guru. I don't do the heart rate stuff, body-monitored workouts etc. Just looking for which of the activities I might pursue would be "more tailored" to benefit. The comment about lung capacity was helpful. I have noticed ebiking works the lungs less than the regular bike.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Whiterabbitt said:


> My last backpacking trip was a little over 10 years ago. My pack was 65 lb because I was stupid enough to carry rope, and I was in worse shape than I am now. But I was over 10 years younger. We did 18 miles a day and just kissed 10k feet. This coming trip I will be < 45 lb and will do 10 miles a day. My real question is about fitness because I'm no fitness guru. I don't do the heart rate stuff, body-monitored workouts etc. Just looking for which of the activities I might pursue would be "more tailored" to benefit. The comment about lung capacity was helpful. I have noticed ebiking works the lungs less than the regular bike.


you still need to do backpacking-specific training.

there's not much on-bike fitness (ebike or otherwise) that will translate to backpacking.

the activities you should pursue to tailor the benefits to this trip are hikes with a load on your back. you need walking fitness, you need to experience the extra pressure on your feet, and you need to experience the weight of the load on your back. if you don't have ready access to some amount of elevation, then you need to bump up your intensity. doing flights of stairs in skyscrapers is common training. so is treadmill work with the grade set steep.


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

How hard you actually push yourself on an ebike varies by each individual. I see some guys just turning the pedals over and letting the bike do the work, and others who put out serious watts. If you are honestly putting out the same effort on both, it probably does not matter which one you use; but as others have stated above, you need specificity in your training. Biking won't get you ready for hiking. It also helps to get into the higher elevations a few weeks before to help acclimatize to high elevation.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Whiterabbitt said:


> My last backpacking trip was a little over 10 years ago. My pack was 65 lb because I was stupid enough to carry rope, and I was in worse shape than I am now. But I was over 10 years younger. We did 18 miles a day and just kissed 10k feet. This coming trip I will be < 45 lb and will do 10 miles a day. My real question is about fitness because I'm no fitness guru. I don't do the heart rate stuff, body-monitored workouts etc. Just looking for which of the activities I might pursue would be "more tailored" to benefit. The comment about lung capacity was helpful. I have noticed ebiking works the lungs less than the regular bike.


skip the bike and do some long hikes with a loaded pack. you will get more benefit from time on your feet with a pack than any amount of biking. Last thing you want is to slap a 40lb pack on and have your feet and knees go to crap 3 miles into a 10 mile hike and sounds like it will be multiple days so prepare for that.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

What you need is an E-backpack...


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

oh and don't forget preparing for blisters and hot spots......biking is not helping prevent those.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

You can go and do 50 mile rides 3 days a week for a year and it won't prep you for backpacking and carrying a 50+lbs pack on your back.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

the-one1 said:


> You can go and do 50 mile rides 3 days a week for a year and it won't prep you for backpacking and carrying a 50+lbs pack on your back.


yup.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Yeah, I wasn't clear enough. It's not training FOR the trip. It is just 'extra' fitness, and I wasn't sure which option was 'more' applicable.

I was actually hoping for specifics on fitness, there are alot of fitness gurus here who exercise for the sake of exercising. That's a solid knowledge worth sharing.

Totally get it otherwise. Keep it coming!


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

stiingya said:


> What you need is an E-backpack...


Can I use a helium filled weather balloon? Where I'm going I think they consider those motor-backpacks


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Ride down the longest, steepest run available and reverse it. The ascent should be hours long and ridiculously steep HAB for maximum effect. Hit it like you mean it and add good rest and nutrition, you’ll be ferocious on the backpacking stroll.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

This is such a strange question. Why would you cycle for backpack fitness?

Practice nutrition, clothes, pack comfort, shoes and going up and down big hills with a loaded pack. Even swimming would help you more than cycling.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Can I use a helium filled weather balloon? Where I'm going I think they consider those motor-backpacks


Only if you can work the letter "E" into the name and add some sort of battery to the contraption!! 🤣


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Yeah, I wasn't clear enough. It's not training FOR the trip. It is just 'extra' fitness, and I wasn't sure which option was 'more' applicable.
> 
> I was actually hoping for specifics on fitness, there are alot of fitness gurus here who exercise for the sake of exercising. That's a solid knowledge worth sharing.
> 
> Totally get it otherwise. Keep it coming!


If fitness is what you're going for, I don't believe sub 1hr rides (your 7 mile) will do much unless it had A LOT of climbing.
For me, if I go do a ride of less than an hour, I might as well not go as by the time I've warmed up, the ride is almost over. 
Of course everyone is different.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Straight up, straight down. If it were flat, it wouln’t even be a warmup. I like laps of up and down. I normally just ride for fun, so did not pay attention to fitness in the past.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Definitely the ebike. Throw the ebike over your shoulder and hike-a-bike it. 

Definitely heavier than carrying your regular bike.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Straight up, straight down. If it were flat, it wouln’t even be a warmup. I like laps of up and down. I normally just ride for fun, so did not pay attention to fitness in the past.


Skip the e-bike and keep riding straight up and down for fun on a regular bike. Build your cardio that way... I am no e-bike fan or hater, but I see no benefits to riding an e-bike to increase backpacking fitness...


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

I trained my ass off on my mountain bike for my climb of Denali which consisted of several weeks dragging 100+ lbs of gear up 14,000 vertical feet in subzero weather. 

Sure there were a few winter camping trips to iron out a few details, but don't let anyone tell you that you can't train on a mountain bike for an epic backpacking trip. Extended intervals and long hard rides in crappy weather helped the most as did occasionally forced riding while physically exhausted.

Save the eMtb for training your loins for long, hard battery operated vibratory pursuits.


----------

